# Old computers to trigger screams



## Village Haunter (Sep 22, 2007)

I have been asked to put together a non-profit haunt for the local school district. A source has offered to give us old computers and speakers for whatever purposes they might serve.

I would like some ideas as to how to use them to trigger screams and other sound effects as guests proceed through the maze. But I am also interested in any other fun ideas for using these resources.

HELP!!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

The Power supplies are always a great source of 12v and 5v.

If the older computer has a joystick port, you can hack the button inputs for 4 contact closure types of inputs which could be used to execute a wav file.

I've used them in the past to control simple lighting and prop activatine with X-10.


----------



## Village Haunter (Sep 22, 2007)

*Further info?*

Thanks, Pod.

As you can tell, I'm pretty naive about this stuff. Is there someplace you can send me for specific ideas, instruction as to how to use these?

Much appreciated!

Michael


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're looking for an inexpensive solution, look at Vixen. It was originally designed for synchronized Christmas lights, but can be easily used for a haunt. You can use it with a Kit 74 to trigger props or lights that are synced to sound. Vixen also works with several of EFX-Tek's boards, although I'm not sure to what extent. You can hack joystick port or an old keyboard to trigger the effects. It can be a lot of fun if you don't mind jumping in and getting your hands a little dirty.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Old computers are fantastic resource for haunting...but as hedge12 said, you need to do some work. I have taken apart keyboards and used the circuit to wire to a switch to trigger Windows Media to play sounds. Using Macros can even make the keyboard circuit hack trigger complex events like syncing WMP with a Kit74 relay. These are all bare bones automation ideas that are dirt cheap (read FREE) even Vixen, an automation software is open source and FREE!! Yes. Free is good. BUT you have to get your hands dirty, do some research, Google the stuff we have mentioned and go for it.
There is no better way than to just dig in and do it. It's really easier than it sounds.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is an easy one that I like. Just running this screen saver for sound or to see the monitor works well. I've tucked the speakers with the sounds for this screen saver in a tin footlocker. The PC I use for it is Windows based and very old. 
http://www.screensavers.com/screensavers/screenscare-trapped


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Randomr8, after downloading the screensaver toolbar, etc., I can't locate the "Hands" screensaver on the site. There is no "search" button on the site for me to try and find it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

madmomma said:


> Randomr8, after downloading the screensaver toolbar, etc., I can't locate the "Hands" screensaver on the site. There is no "search" button on the site for me to try and find it. Any suggestions?


Yea me too...and I can't manage the screensavers they DO have, so I just deleted the toolbar. Which I found annoying. Too bad, the hands thing would have been worth putting up with the toolbar too.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

There is always this:

http://www.boopack.com/software.html

Have a look at the sound board software - you can buy a cheap numeric pad and hack it and assign various wav files to the keys.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> There is always this:
> 
> http://www.boopack.com/software.html
> 
> Have a look at the sound board software - you can buy a cheap numeric pad and hack it and assign various wav files to the keys.


or you could just hack a keyboard or use an arcade controller:

http://arcadecontrols.com/arcade.htm

http://groovygamegear.com/webstore/...ath=76&zenid=557a6e59e507fef7c2ab9af99d97effe


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like Happ controls...great quality stuff too.

http://www.happcontrols.com/pushbuttons/pushbuttons_pc.htm


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Morbius...I deleted everything too...it started messing up my computer...just what I don't need right now! I'll have to try an alternate method.


----------

